

Developments in Quantum Physics Are About to Transform Our Daily Lives - jonbaer
http://www.newsweek.com/2014/07/11/developments-quantum-physics-are-about-transform-our-daily-lives-257093.html

======
daltonlp
Baseless hype train, prepare for departure!

Headline engineer, confirm misleading title. (confirmed, sir!)

Conductor, ask all passengers to refrain from critical thinking (aye-aye!)

Marketing director, prepare ads and upsell links (done and done!)

Graphics, get some kind of circuitboard image up there. I don't care,
something with wires and crap. Doesn't matter.

Blow the hype whistle!

WOOOOO WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

~~~
pling
I actually laughed hard at that. Tea nearly came out of my nose.

That appears to be how all journalists deal with science these days. It gets
views after all. The BBC health news section is the worst with headlines like:

Eating broccoli 'makes you more intelligent'

(Note the subtle quoting that gets them out of actually making the claim but
adapting it from the source significantly enough to be total bullshit).

Real paper is something like 'mice are less stupid after eating broccoli
versus big macs for 6 months'.

------
officialjunk
I don't doubt that new quantum mechanics discoveries will _eventually_
transform our daily lives, but this article is focused on historical
advancements' impact on our current lives and not about the upcoming quantum
revolution.

------
houseofshards
This article has a completely misleading title. Or maybe the author's arrow of
time is reversed and he thinks the past is the future.

